# Summer weather - Plastic crates??



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

After purchasing my rough tough kennels, it occurred to me that using this plastic kennel during the summer heat might just be a problem. They will normally be used in my car, which is nonetheless, a black, large SUV, which makes it tough to cool down. Obviously my dogs will not be alone in the car for extended periods of time. But to that extent, I am still not sure how this will turn out. The crates are double doors, one on either side, so they are well vented.

On the other hand, when I had my Wrangler, which was also black, I routinely would leave the dog with the soft top on, with the windows and sides flaps cracked, and he was just fine. 

Well anyway, does anyone think or know that plastic crates will be an issue? I do like the RTK, they are very nice and not too expensive.

If all else fails, how does aluminum stand up during the dog days D very lame pun) of summer? I already miss my Wrangler and it's been over 50F only once


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I have an Explorer but I leave my dog loose in the backseat. I do leave the windows down but not so much that he can stick his head out. Also I don't leave him long and park in the shade. Maybe you can leave your dogs loose also in the back area . If not, maybe crate fans would help.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think those are real nice kennels. I think you can have an issue with overheating but with the two doors the way they are set up I would get some really good fans like the O2 Cool fans or the Ryobi rechargeable. 

I use the O2 Cool and run off a 12 volt deep cycle battery (inside a vehicle you would want a gel type or AGM battery for safety reasons - you don't want to run off of your car battery) They move a lot of air. The side glass in your SUV is the enemy and why I went to a truck! If you get a good airflow through and shade the windows you should do well. A lot of folks use aluminet and it does a good job.

Aluminum crates are excellent but it they not going to overcome the hot air temps inside an SUV anyways. Main thing is to keep the air MOVING. FWIW I went for several years with a Ford Explorer and hot South Carolina Summers with dogs having to be left in crates for long times (search and rescue)

The big thing with a plastic crate is never put a wet dog in there on a hot day unless the dog has cooled and the air in the crate has cooled! That lack of airflow is the biggest issue in plastic crates.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

the dogs enjoying the current setup... just the seat as a divider; i like using crates much more, but they don't mind this.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

No, but you do have a serious safety question there. You get hit and the dogs go flying right into the back of your head. If glass breaks, well, dogs tend to run off and out into traffice. A crate can't guarantee that won't happen but helps the odds. At the very least I would be looking at harness and seat belts for the dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have vari-kennel that I drilled some fairly large holes in the back for more air flow. My dog isn't crazy in the crate. In the really hot summer months I do change out the vari-kennel for a wire crate, though I don't like wire for travel. I use crate fans and keep the slider and hatch door open for better air flow. I don't wet down my dog in the extreme heat, I think it is more uncomfortable to be hot and wet/and bugs are more attracted to him if he's wet. 
There are cooling mats that work if your dog won't destroy them.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

During the summer everyone has to be careful regardless of the crate materials. I prefer wire crates for many reasons, airflow being one of them, but I won't say they are automatically better for summer. Just like a plastic crate I still have to make sure there is airflow, enough shade, the dogs have water in their pails, etc. It might be easier to create airflow but enough people use plastic airline kennels or other more solid materials with even less airflow and manage. Last summer we had some exceptionally hot and humid days and I had my first experiences where I refused to leave a dog crated in my vehicle (even with all the windows down, water, shade curtains) for any length of time.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Windows are cranked down regardless of season, don't think the dog would have it any other way. 

Seat as divider, don't see it much different than any divider inserts. not a fan of those either, crates are better for their safety. Wire crates are out, don't trust them when if they break. 
Ideally would love an old k9 cruiser, Durango would be nice. But sounds like these should be fine with caution. Anyway I suppose the dog did fine last summer.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

I use plastic crates because they tend to be in and out of my vehicle often for a variety of reasons, and I find they're much easier to load/unload. And I live in NM and also do SAR, so very used to the challenges of keeping dogs contained in vehicles in the heat.  I totally agree with jocoyn.

I've found that mine do fine in plastic crates in the back of a vehicle if I can leave the rear door open and the crates face backwards (so basically, the wire portion is facing the open door). I found that leaving them sideways in the vehicle, even with the rear door open and the windows open (but not the side doors), isn't good. So basically, yeah, it's all about air flow.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I believe I read somewhere on that company's website that you can drill extra air holes in the Ruff Tough kennel for ventilation? A crate fan is a good idea too.

I definitely would not ride with my dogs loose in the car, for their safety or mine. Personally I prefer dog seatbelts myself, but if you are going to use a kennel that is a good type (some other airline kennels and metal types don't hold up in accidents).

ETA: I found a video on their FAQ page on how to add holes: http://www.rufftoughkennels.com/FAQ.html


----------

